# xxRIP Alfiexx



## xxISHxx (3 July 2015)

After a great riding lesson last night the vets phoned to say my poor boy had been run over, and our neighbour had found him in their garden.

Still cant believe it, even the dog is grieving. The house has got a distinct quietness about it. 

Rest in peace big man. Gone but never ever forgotten xxx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 July 2015)

Oh no! How heartbreaking for you. RIP Alfie.


----------



## Archangel (3 July 2015)

Heartbreaking.  I'm so sorry.  RIP Alfie.


----------



## Blanche (6 July 2015)

So sorry . RIP Alfie. Hugs to you.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 July 2015)

xxISHxx said:



			After a great riding lesson last night the vets phoned to say my poor boy had been run over, and our neighbour had found him in their garden.

Still cant believe it, even the dog is grieving. The house has got a distinct quietness about it. 

Rest in peace big man. Gone but never ever forgotten xxx
		
Click to expand...

I know this feeling all to well -RIP alfie so sorry for you OP This is such a hard time for you as it comes as such a shock xxxxxxx


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 July 2015)

So sorry, a sudden loss is always difficult and tragic.


----------

